# Will I ovulate on progynova?



## snuffles (Jan 27, 2007)

hi all!

Just have a quick question, am currently taking progynova in preparation for FET (did not down reg) and had scan on Thursday when lining was 6.8mm.  They asked me back for a scan on Tuesday 28th and said transfer would probably be Friday 31st.  I started to have a few pains on my left side yesterday and more this morning and think I might be/have ovulated, just wanted to ask if this was possible while I'm on progynova and if I have will my cycle be cancelled?  

Both DH and I are really nervous cause ET was cancelled on our ICSI cycle due to OHSS risk and have everything crossed that we get to 2WW this time.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry i cant answer your question cus i am just starting 1st fet, but just wanted to wish you all the best for your tx wishing you a wonderful bfp, im sure someone who can answer your query will be along soon.
amyclare


----------



## marigoldfairy (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi there - i too am confused about the ovulation bit....i am on progynova and some patches, they did my FET today.  a week ago i got the cramping type pains too so assuming i was ovulating, even tho i don't usually get these pains!  so at least it sounds like it is normal


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Sniffles,

Just read you thread, I understand you can still ovulate while using progynova? Progynova does contain Oestrogen so it will increase your sex hormones levels making you feel like you are ovulating, this is common. It's just your body is getting ready to prepare your womb lining ready for embryo implantation, not to worry. If you are still unsure send a message to FF resident nurse.

Good luck with our treatment. 

Lynn E


----------

